# C# - Directx-Installation: Ordner fehlen



## Luna1000 (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 

ich weiß nicht genau ob ich hier richtig bin.
Ich programmiere in .Net mit C# und wollte nun mit DirectX anfangen. Dazu habe ich das neuste DirectX SDK bei Microsoft runtergeladen und wollte die Beispiel Tutorials ausprobieren. Allerdings befinden sich unter dem SDK Ordner Samples nur die Ordner C++, SampleBrowser und Media. Ich vermisse die Beispiele für C# die eigentlich unter Samples\Managed\Direct3D\Tutorials\  zu finden sein müssen.
siehe Pfadangabe unter
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb153263(VS.85).aspx

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich an diese Tutorials komme?

Danke schön


----------

